# American Idol



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 18, 2005)

The new season of _American Idol_ starts tonight. Be it far from me to encourage others to bow down before the _Idol_, but my own watching it is akin to rubber-necking at the scene of a car accident. 

Who else watches it? C'mon, 'fess up!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> I watch the trial shows. They're too funny to pass up.


----------



## tdowns (Jan 18, 2005)

*What can I say....*

I enjoy the show.

But first, it's supposed to hit 80 today, it's only 55 right now at 430 am, and I've made a green tea to hold me over for the 35 minute drive to the beach where and when starbucks opens, grab a jo, listen to some Allister on the radio, then hit the Surf for some 5-7 ft swell and off shore breeze.....yeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaa! ain't it great being a year round teacher in southern california. Thank you God. Have a great day and enjoy the show tonight.
TDRevolver

[Edited on 18-1-2005 by tdowns007]


----------



## govols (Jan 18, 2005)

My wife does and so as a good husband I watch it with her.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by govols_
> My wife does and so as a good husband I watch it with her.



I'm supportive of my wife as well.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 18, 2005)

My wife and boys can't wait for the show to start. They are true fans of the show. Last year, they even took in the concert when the group went on tour.

When the American Idol show comes on, I usually for the most part choose to "flee idolatry" and do something else. The show never really interested me, though I usually catch parts of the show here and there. 

I do get a kick out of Simon. Its funny when the other two judges give raving reviews, followed by Simon's "To be honest with you, I thought it stunk".


----------



## blhowes (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tdowns007_
> But first, it's supposed to hit 80 today, it's only 55 right now at 430 am, and I've made a green tea to hold me over for the 35 minute drive to the beach where and when starbucks opens, grab a jo, listen to some Allister on the radio, then hit the Surf for some 5-7 ft swell and off shore breeze.....yeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaa! ain't it great being a year round teacher in southern california. Thank you God. Have a great day and enjoy the show tonight.


People like you make me sick!...or, maybe its the sub-zero windy weather I froze in this morning while waiting for the bus to come.


----------



## govols (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> Sean and John, what pathetic excuses...



Alright, I watch it more than or equal to my wife. My wife does take the phone off the hook if you can believe it.

Simon is nothing less than honest. If people would listen to him and learn then they "could" get further but, no, they get their little flimsy feelings hurt and start to cry like girly mans.

There were a coulple that were actually girly men last time.

I would hate to meet some of the kid's parents seeing how their children act on T.V.


----------



## Authorised (Jan 18, 2005)

Wow...I watched the show for the first time. Out of curiosity, of course. 


There are certain things in this world not meant to be heard....


Wow.





Wow.









Wow.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Authorised_
> Wow...I watched the show for the first time. Out of curiosity, of course.
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, yes, America.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 18, 2005)

I just finished watching tonight's _American Idol_, which showed the trials held in Washington, DC. 

First, Don't hold it against the DC area that almost no one could hold a note!

Second, There are a lot of weirdos in DC, but some of the people on the show drove a long way to get here!

Third, I am reminded of the scene in _My Best Friend's Wedding_ when Cameron Diaz sang at the karaoke bar. 

After tonight's episode, I'm tripping! As I said at the beginning, it's like rubber-necking at the scene of an accident.


----------



## daveb (Jan 18, 2005)

If there's one thing I've learned from American Idol it's that people can deceive and delude themselves (in this case in regards to their believing their singing is actually good) to no end.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 18, 2005)

After watching that I have to wonder if some people have friends who set them up to fail.

Pretty sad.


----------



## govols (Jan 19, 2005)

Haven't any of these people ever heard of King Nebuchadnezzar? The pride is way too much.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> The new season of _American Idol_ starts tonight. Be it far from me to encourage others to bow down before the _Idol_, but my own watching it is akin to rubber-necking at the scene of a car accident.
> 
> Who else watches it? C'mon, 'fess up!


----------



## satz (Jan 17, 2006)

You know, i wouldn't be surprised if some people turned up to purposely put on a rancid performance and try to draw some over the top comments from the judges. As they say, bad publicity is better than no publicity...


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 17, 2006)

And I--I--I will al-ways Luv UUUUUooooooUUooo


----------



## alwaysreforming (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daveb_
> If there's one thing I've learned from American Idol it's that people can deceive and delude themselves (in this case in regards to their believing their singing is actually good) to no end.



That is so true! I was just thinking about this very thing.

Also, I thought Simon was unnecessarily cruel tonight. When he is giving honest, objective feedback that's one thing. But to publicly humiliate and ridicule some of these people the way he did crushes their spirit in a way that's not good.




Overall though...... still a fan of the show.


----------



## Robin (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm not an enthusiast of the show...however, it might be interesting to note that the entire premise of the shows ratings rely on Simon's (character) lambasting aspiring talent.

Consider: like the old wrestling TV shows, the matches are staged and exaggerated for ratings. All staged hype.

No one likes criticism or failure -- this is why the shtick of hyper-criticizing terrible performers titillates.

I'd much rather tune into TBN and get exhasperated at that.



Robin


----------



## Ivan (Jan 18, 2006)

That show is still on TV?!?!...wow...never seen it.

[Edited on 1-18-2006 by Ivan]


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 18, 2006)

I've only watched it when a certain young lady from Oklahoma was involved. But, I had ulterior motives.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by satz_
> You know, i wouldn't be surprised if some people turned up to purposely put on a rancid performance and try to draw some over the top comments from the judges. As they say, bad publicity is better than no publicity...



There is no doubt in my mind that this is true. Then they run home to record the show calling all their friends to see them on TV. If you notice, after some outrageous performances Paula will look at a producer off camera and ask "Where they serious?"


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 18, 2006)

you guys remember that dude that auditioned and said that his family told him that he sounded like brian mcknight?  that was hilarious. after being rejected the guy kept looking back at the Judges smiling, hoping that they would changed their minds. that was hilarious.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 18, 2006)

I am STILL laughing and rewinding this one. Mild mannered, boring looking, insurance agent type, Maurice Thomas. We see Maurice telling the camera before he goes in "My family have told me I can sing like Brian McKnight." And you just know he can sing right? Well no. I knew. I saw all the signs and diagnosed him before he entered the room. .... No Maurice... don't do it.... Stop...... But it's too late. He sings.

My family have told me I can sing....
Come on, I know I'm good...
I know I can sing real well...
I have been told that I sound like Brian McKnight....

Paula chokes. Randy says "WHA......!!!!!" in that high pitch tone of disbelief. But Simon's curiosity gets the best of him and he asks him if he knows any Brian McKnight songs.

Well, curiosity killed the cat as they say. Both that cat and Maurice's dream of being a singer are hopefully VERY dead. And Shonda is right.

http://idolrant.blogspot.com/2005_01_16_idolrant_archive.html


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 18, 2006)

I have yet to ever see an episode.









[Edited on 1-18-2006 by ChristopherPaul]


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 18, 2006)

only the auditions are worth it. only the auditions.


----------



## Puritanhead1981 (Jan 25, 2006)

OK what a waste of time.... I mean most TV is anyhow but this show is just wrong I don't see how any Christian can watch that ... I mean look at it need I say more?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 26, 2006)

I didn't see it tonight...what happened?


----------



## alwaysreforming (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead1981_
> OK what a waste of time.... I mean most TV is anyhow but this show is just wrong I don't see how any Christian can watch that ... I mean look at it need I say more?



James,
It used to be better when it first came out because the judging, in my opinion, gave these kids valuable feedback they needed to improve themselves. At times the criticism was unusually harsh, but often it was exactly the truth that no one else had the courage to say. Now, however, the criticisms are growing more and more uncharitable and severe, and the reason obviously is "ratings". Just like Finney and his "new measures", the ante has to be continually "upped" in order for the show to keep its edge. Now, instead of just "critiquing", the viewing public is crying out for pummeling and humiliation. It makes for great "entertainment".

I hope they get back to some objective, helpful, insightful, critical, FEEDBACK on the peoples' performances; that way we all learn something. Its turning into a verbal WWF.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alwaysreforming_
> Just like Finney and his "new measures", the ante has to be continually "upped" in order for the show to keep its edge.



So _American Idol_ is Arminian?


----------



## Puritanhead1981 (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alwaysreforming_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Puritanhead1981_
> ...





I think this was my point or at least part of it. I´m not saying that we should never watch tv or see a movie. I just think we must be careful what we watch. Is it not true that what we put into our minds will influence us. (If not we can just watch that X rated movie and as long as we don´t lust"¦) But lets look at us one way we are called to be the salt and light"¦ and are set apart. Now granted to even gt that far I´m sure some of those people will likely have been lied to by someone maybe a number of people a number of times, So maybe it´s best because they will get honest feedback"¦. Ok some maybe their friends and should lean that if you really care for some one you are honest with them"¦ I guess we should ask ourselves is there not something better we could be watching on tv if we watch tv at all than watching others be humiliated for our entertainment"¦"¦ What would you do and how would you react if one of those people came into your church on Sunday?


----------



## blhowes (Jan 27, 2006)

> *Puritanhead1981 wrote:*
> OK what a waste of time.... I mean most TV is anyhow but this show is just wrong I don't see how any Christian can watch that ... I mean look at it need I say more?
> 
> *then:*
> I think this was my point or at least part of it. I´m not saying that we should never watch tv or see a movie. I just think we must be careful what we watch. Is it not true that what we put into our minds will influence us. (If not we can just watch that X rated movie and as long as we don´t lust"¦)


I'm just trying to follow you here. I've seen the show and agree that its a waste of time. What are the negative influences that concern you most that make you wonder how a Christian could watch it? What are the things we should be careful about when we watch a show like American Idol?


----------



## Puritanhead1981 (Jan 27, 2006)

I will say more when I have time and my nervous system concurs"¦ but 


1.	To be entertained by the humiliation of others"¦. I don´t think much more should need to be said about that but I could be wrong.


2. And this I guess has more to do with ensuring good stewardship of our time"¦. Could this time be better used in study, prayer, feeing the hungry, or raising children . Without doubt any of these would be better than getting kicks out of the humiliation of others. 

There is more That could be said about this and I shall if need be"¦ but now my time is short 

But let me ask you if this was your child, brother, sister"¦ would you still watch would you still be entertained"¦. So maybe they find out they can´t sing an someone was finally honest with them but this can and should be done with out humiliation but done out of love or compassion I mean is out ok to watch someone else do something wrong for our own entertainment long as we ourselves don´t do it.


----------

